# Screen window clips / locks



## Kdavid (Mar 26, 2009)

I am re-screening all my windows and am in need of these clips to hold the windows in. The house was built in 1996 and I assume the windows are original. Some of the clips have broken. 

There is no manufacturer stamp on the wooden windows or the inside frame anywhere. There is a stamp on the screen windows that says Metal Industries. I am waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## Kdavid (Mar 26, 2009)

I got a reply from MI...



> This would not be a part that MI Windows & Doors has offered. There is a place online at www.allaboutdoors.com or www.technologylk.com that may have those parts available you are looking for.
> Thank you


Alright I noticed on the inside of the windows it says Malta and found these...

http://www.swisco.com/Malta-Screen-Clip/pd/Replacement-Plastic-Clips-For-Screen_Storm-Panel/70-048


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Here are the couple of people that I use for random stuff.

https://www.blainewindow.com/

http://www.strybuc.com/


----------

